# My November Throw down



## rp ribking (Dec 10, 2010)

Smoked my 1st and not last turkey of my life. Smoked w/hickory on the WSM for 4 hours. I brined and used some spices in the brine and on the turkey, the turkey was very moist and tender. I did not use any water in the pan and had all the bottom vents open and top vent, when I took the turkey off the WSM temp was about 330*.

Thanks for the votes.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 10, 2010)

good lookin bird and that's the spirit of the "T-down"........nice job!


----------



## meateater (Dec 10, 2010)

Great looking bird, looks like the skin crisped up nice.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2010)

I will take a plate of that! Looking good


----------



## bbally (Dec 10, 2010)

Pass one of those drum sticks please.  Skin on the bird looks absolutely outstanding!  And I will bet those drums sucked up the hickory.

Excellent work!


----------



## miamirick (Dec 10, 2010)

love that sandwich   i'm sure everyone on this site had several of those,  i know i had probably a dozen of em over the weekend  extra mayo and good american cheese


----------

